# 2000 S4 No spark HELP!!



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

Here is the background on the car
2000 s4 6spd "551A" ECU
Engine: 2001 S4 APB
I have swapped over the harness to the 2000 harness. Original ECU.
It is turning over but no spark. No fault codes and I can connect to all of the modules no issue. 
I have checked that the crank sensor is plugged in, not sure what else would stop it from sparking.


----------



## chuckyseal (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: 2000 S4 No spark HELP!! (westcoastjay)*

check all your grounds and test resistance in your power output stages. when you hooked up the harness you may have hooked up the output stages backwards or they are faulty. in case you don't know what the power output stages are. they are the little modules on top of the air box. let me know!


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: 2000 S4 No spark HELP!! (chuckyseal)*

also check power going to the coil packs to see if u have power and good grounds. I think the coils are controled by the grounds i believe. Make sure u have 12v's going to each one.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: 2000 S4 No spark HELP!! (chaos2984)*

sorry guys I should have updated the thread, I have spark now.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2000 S4 No spark HELP!! (westcoastjay)*

What was the issue??


----------

